# Fort Story fishing permitted?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Are non-military folks allowed to fish the beach at Fort Story? If so how do we get access? 

Thanks-

GF


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think you just have to show a driver's license and tell them you're fishing. I have an ID, so I'm not positive. The MP Desk Sergeant's number is (757) 878-4555 though. Call them and ask.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

driver's license and vehicle inspection at the gate. Then you must go to HQ and obtain free fishing pass.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

from what i understand, you have to have a current state fishing lisence as well.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Juan_EZ said:


> from what i understand, you have to have a current state fishing lisence as well.


correct!
And, there is some fresh water on base too....must have license for that and it's c&r only.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

You need to go during normal working hours during the week. Go to the gate at the north end and tell them you want to go to headquarters to obtain a base fishing permit/pass. Have your state fishing license with you. They will inspect your auto (only takes a few minutes). Once at the headquarters building go to the operations office on the bottom floor (it's on the right).


----------

